

Can Canistro be the new Craiglist? - renas
http://canistro.linuxforme.com/

======
renas
With canistro is possible to exchange products and services and be contacted
about them. In Future version it will add LBS being able to find deals close
to your location. Any suggestions?

~~~
pla22
Not bad.

